# Door panel Clip?



## Firesonny (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking for the metal clips that bolt to the top of the doors which hold the top edge of the door panel in place against the glass on a 1969 Lemans/ Tempest. Should be the same for all A bodies. Help Email: [email protected]


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bolt on clip? Door panel? If I'm understanding what you're talking about correctly, my 69 didn't have any such clips. The top edge of the interior door panel also has the inside window felt on it, and it just sort of hangs/hooks over the inside edge of the sheet metal that forms the window opening slot. There are also 4 L-shaped metal tabs that have felt/fabric on their inside faces -- they bolt to inside the window opening (2 on the inside of the glass at each end, 2 on the outside of the glass) and adjust in and out. They rub against the inside and outside of the window glass and are used to adjust it so that it meets the top weatherstrip correctly. --- Is that what you're talking about, or have I completely misunderstood?

Bear


----------



## Firesonny (Apr 19, 2010)

Bear, Nope these are a heavier metal clips which are bolted to the inside top edge of the door and the hole is slotted so they can be moved towards and away from the glass, I think to hold the felt on the door panel against the glass, will try to post some picks today. Mark


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

How many are there on the inside edge? Man those are sure sounding like the window adjusters to me... On mine there's one in a slotted hole near the door lock knob, and another near the front of the door, almost directly above the channel where the front window roller slides - about as far forward as it can go without riding off the front edge of the window when it's rolled completely down. In fact the front one "might" actually mount to the top of the inside window channel. Heck, I just finished putting mine together a month ago and already I've forgotten the detail on that, can you believe it? 

The outers are almost directly opposed to the inners, and each one of those mounts with two sheet metal screws into the outer door frame and don't adjust - they're about an inch and a half or so wide and hang 'down' from the mounting screws, "faces" curved so that they bow inwards toward the glass, the curved part covered with a heavy felt so they don't scratch up the glass. You have to install them before you put on the outside window felts. 

The inners are a little narrower, mount to those slotted holes, and have an L-shape that turns down next to the glass with that part also covered in a heavy felt. The top edge of the interior door panel window felt doesn't extend down far enough to touch them.

Here's what the inner window stabilizers (that's what they're called) look like:
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F185BK&order_number=2814746&web_access=Y

Because of the photo angle, you can't really see the L-shape.

I'm positive my 69 had no sort of separate clip/tab etc. to retain the interior door panels and there was no adjustment on them. They just hooked over the inside edge of the window opening sheet metal and were retained by screws along the bottom edge and panel clips along the front and rear edges.

Bear


----------



## Firesonny (Apr 19, 2010)

Uploaded photos to Photo Gallery / Classic restoration as Door Clips.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

load your photos onto this site's, your account "my photos"


----------

